# Increasing muscle hardness in a couple of weeks?



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi

Guys i know forming rock hard ripped muscles takes years. But are there any tips or tricks than anyone can offer that will help increase hardness of muscles in relatively short space of time without the use of gear.

E.g like i know that cutting out protein shakes is one method , sweating in the sauna, doing cardio, dehydrating , eating loads of asparagus etc!

But are there any others i am missing, like natural supplements, foods , methods etc.

I am at about 10% body fat now and just wanna make myself look slightly harder if possible for holiday in a couple of weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Mate you're going on holiday not competing in a bbing show!

Even if you could drop some water weight before you go after the first couple days you'll be back where you were. Unless you're going to spend your entire holiday eating super clean and drinking wine but wtf would you want to do that?

Personally I'd spend the next couple weeks hammering the cardio and keeping cals 500 under maintenance so you can hopefully lose a few more pounds of fat before you jet off. Fvck water weight you'll always have some to a certain degree just learn to live with it.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Mate you're going on holiday not competing in a bbing show!
> 
> Even if you could drop some water weight before you go after the first couple days you'll be back where you were. Unless you're going to spend your entire holiday eating super clean and drinking wine but wtf would you want to do that?


Ha ha this is purely a vanity thing! Will be going to Muscle Beech and Golds Gym the first few days of my holiday and want to get some nice pictures of me looking hard and ripped!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Guess you're on about dropping your sub q water? As anabolik said... it'll go straight back on again an hour after the plane lands lol


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Ha you recon like hammer the cardio 2 hours a day for the next couple of weeks then? Do about 45-1 hour daily at the moment!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

If you're not taking any aas to retain muscle mass then yes you'd be better off upping your cardio rather than dropping cals any lower than 500 below maintenace. You could maybe get away with dropping to 1000 below but you risk losing muscle at the same time.

Like I said forget about the water there's little you can do about that while still living a normal life. Just concentrate on dropping more fat if you want more definition.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

anabolik said:


> If you're not taking any aas to retain muscle mass then yes you'd be better off upping your cardio rather than dropping cals any lower than 500 below maintenace. You could maybe get away with dropping to 1000 below but you risk losing muscle at the same time.
> 
> Like I said forget about the water there's little you can do about that while still living a normal life. Just concentrate on dropping more fat if you want more definition.


Yeah think that's what will need to be done , ill just hammer the cardio , make sure i get enough clean food to maintain my muscle and just try and drop another 1-2 pounds of fat and hope for the best! Have already done 45 minutes cardio today , training legs this evening , will do 10 minutes cardio before workout and then ill do another 30 minutes cardio after that.

Will be sipping on Vitargo , BCAA, Glutamin wile i do the session!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

You should be able to drop more like 3-4lbs in that time if you're strict with your diet.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope so i am strict , i will be militant. Even if i am a Zombi on the cross trainer the cardio will get done i don't care!

I am increasing the frequency of white fish in my diet to help me get into better condition as well! Ordered 10 x 520 g packs of tesco white fish fillets to be delivered tomorrow!

Do you think 1 treat meal will do me good for a little metabolism boost. Like a fat t bone steak and chips or something?



anabolik said:


> You should be able to drop more like 3-4lbs in that time if you're strict with your diet.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

keto


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

dude every thread your asking about how to prep for a holiday lol serious do you work? are you loaded? lol your taking it way to serious for someone who doesnt compete, ive seen people like that burn out along time before they should, just relax and keep going as you do you seem clued up enough itll come


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

zack amin said:


> dude every thread your asking about how to prep for a holiday lol serious do you work? are you loaded? lol your taking it way to serious for someone who doesnt compete, ive seen people like that burn out along time before they should, just relax and keep going as you do you seem clued up enough itll come


My medium term goal is to compete mate. I am doing a classic comp next year for sure !

I went on a 2 week Holiday in June to Cyprus and i am doing 4 nights in LA and 7 nights in Vegas end of Oct, that is all the holiday i have done and will do this year really.

I WISH I WAS RICH! I work as an estate/letting agent 5/6 days a week. I don't have much time for a life out of work and gym. Been single for two years can can't ever meet anyone.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U know what would make ur life easier nick IMO if I can be frank for a minute, spend some time putting some mass on, forget your abs for a bit and u will look loads better come time to diet (for next holiday or whatnot)

U seem to be constantly dieting and so strict on yourself and it can't be good for you.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U know what would make ur life easier nick IMO if I can be frank for a minute, spend some time putting some mass on, forget your abs for a bit and u will look loads better come time to diet (for next holiday or whatnot)
> 
> U seem to be constantly dieting and so strict on yourself and it can't be good for you.


Honestly mate as soon as i have finished with this holiday i will do a good off season and add a few kg of muscle . I promise ill let the abs fade away. But if you think i look small now you should see what i used to be like ! Went from a fat beerstard to a skinny bean poll to what i am now. 

Like obviously could be better but compared to what i was!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> Honestly mate as soon as i have finished with this holiday i will do a good off season and add a few kg of muscle . I promise ill let the abs fade away. But if you think i look small now you should see what i used to be like ! Went from a fat beerstard to a skinny bean poll to what i am now.


I know m8, u have done well - I mean nothing by it but u do constantly seem to be dieting. U will be able to diet on more calories once u put some more size on. Ur strict, committed and driven - if u get ur ab mindset out the way temporarily I reckon u could do better


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah you are right i am ab obsessed ! I just love having cheese graters on my torso. I hate looking down and seeing a belly! Like i want to just bulk without getting too much over my target weight , say if i can hit the stage at 86 kg next year i would want to bulk up to say 95 kg and take it from there.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nickthegreek said:


> Honestly mate as soon as i have finished with this holiday i will do a good off season and add a few kg of muscle . I promise ill let the abs fade away. But if you think i look small now you should see what i used to be like ! Went from a fat beerstard to a skinny bean poll to what i am now.
> View attachment 97656
> 
> 
> Like obviously could be better but compared to what i was!


mr bean has been hitting them brotien drinks hard


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> mr bean has been hitting them brotien drinks hard


Ha ha ha , this Mr Bean thing! Hate looking like that dude why was i not born a Brad Pitt look alike! lol


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

how does cutting out protein shakes help?? :confused1:


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

It is just a trick that more than a few competitive body builders do and have advised me. It just helps make you harder. Not sure about the science behind it.

In my experience this works for me . like the hardest i have ever been i had cut out shakes for three weeks and i looked better for it. But for bulking purposes i would always have protein shakes.

Maybe some people can get away with still keeping shakes but for some they just need to be dropped!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I dont know what you mean by muscle hardness but I do keto for 3 days and the water just dissapears and I look stupidly cut. It will re-appear as soon as you eat carb though so its kinda pointless


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

L11 said:


> I dont know what you mean by muscle hardness but I do keto for 3 days and the water just dissapears and I look stupidly cut. It will re-appear as soon as you eat carb though so its kinda pointless


Yeah muscle Hardness. A very common term used in body building. I see it as a combination of lower body fat, less Subcutaneous water (water under skin and in between muscles) and vascularity . Generally the more shredded and ripped you are the harder you are.


----------

